# Bucket or line taming mat



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

For fishing the middle TX coast on my front deck. I’ve eliminated a casting platform with the new skiff, but might add one. I rarely use trolling motor and currently don’t even have it rigged for one. My thinking is the mat doesn’t work well with winds over 15-20, bucket excels with wind, but it’s a pain to store. I’ve searched MS and didn’t find a lot. If you have a bucket, adjustable or fixed? Thanks.
Matt


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey Matt - my experience is with the bucket. I use it when winds are above 15 mph and very worth it. It doubles as keeping the rod ready when fishing by myself with or without wind ... it is a pain to transport. I always keep a collapsible (laundry bucket) in the front hatch for unforeseen reasons when I do not have my bucket and weigh it with a wet towel to make sure it does not fly off.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The new Carbon Marine bucket 2.0 is awesome. Extends up to make height best for each user but lowers to make storage easier. Mats are just not my thing but everybody is different. I find it too hard to actually get the stripped line to land on the mat. I prefer the fingers around the bow of the boat over that but they have their own issues too.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

Well, if you’re not sure if you’ll end up standing on a platform sometimes in the future, better get an adjustable bucket or be ready to improvise height adjustability somehow. I don’t use a “bucket” or canister. In moderate wind I have a Carbon Marine LineLair deployed. For more windy conditions, in addition to having the LineLair handy, I use a variation of this method, which was designed for wading: 




My variations are: When ready to cast, I just toss the long loop back toward the cockpit rather than away on the water. In addition, unlike the demo, I keep a rod-length outside the tip. Also, I somehow manage to hold onto the fly in addition to the doubled loops. And if I am standing directly on the deck in serious wind I have been known to hold the fly down on the deck with my toe :-/.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I had a client show up with an Orvis stripping tub that is on a belt and can be moved around your waist to suit your casting style. It was blowing pretty hard all three days and I actually tried it and loved it. The best part is it goes where you do, is light and when you hook up and use the reel to fight the fish you can slide it around behind you and out of the way. 
https://www.orvis.com/p/durable-stripping-basket/1433


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Dollar tree special.


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

Worth every penny. Once you get used to using it you will never want to be without it. Move around the boat....need to get out to wade....standing on the poling platform. No problem. I am amazed more people do not use them. Only downside it they do not look cool. 

You will hate it till you practice with it. I keep mine really low on my stripping side.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

sevenweight said:


> if I am standing directly on the deck in serious wind I have been known to hold the fly down on the deck with my toe :-/.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

Can you lower/raise the level at which it hangs? I could have sworn I saw a soft-sided model that can be adjusted for height ... but haven’t been able to locate one. Got to be foldable.



Smackdaddy53 said:


> I had a client show up with an Orvis stripping tub that is on a belt and can be moved around your waist to suit your casting style. It was blowing pretty hard all three days and I actually tried it and loved it. The best part is it goes where you do, is light and when you hook up and use the reel to fight the fish you can slide it around behind you and out of the way.
> https://www.orvis.com/p/durable-stripping-basket/1433


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

That’s what happens when you use the wrong toe! Plus, that guy’s a bait fisherman 



MatthewAbbott said:


> View attachment 94802


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

MatthewAbbott said:


> View attachment 94802


wow ... it hurts just looking at it. How did you get this one out?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

sevenweight said:


> That’s what happens when you use the wrong toe! Plus, that guy’s a bait fisherman


Ahhhh. Gotta gotta use the right toe. Lol. I guess those bait guys don’t know that one. Haha haha.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

efi2712micro said:


> wow ... it hurts just looking at it. How did you get this one out?



Pffft... rip it out like a man. Duh. 



Also, that’s easy to say since it wasn’t my toe. Lol


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Pffft... rip it out like a man. Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, that’s easy to say since it wasn’t my toe. Lol


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Sethsawyer said:


> Only downside is they do not look cool.


I use one of those when fishing on foot. It looks alot better once you sticker it up.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks all. I have the William/Joseph collapsable stripping basket that I used to wear all the time when I waded (jon boat). Maybe I'll give it a go. It's not likely as good as the Cabelas one above as the line kind of piles up on top of itself and there are no spikes in the basket.
Best,
Matt


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I use a foam bucket made by sealevel. I got an extra foam bottom in mine. in high winds, I pull out the insert and fill up with water. Then insert the fly line tamer on top of the water. I bungee mine to my grab bar when I'm running around.




  








IMG_5982




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Nov 29, 2017


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

If you come down to corpus, hit me up and we’ll go for a spin and you could try this little gizmo. It’s out of the way and allows a natural strip to the side.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I just got an extra tall, extra wide line bucket and it is the ticket. I’ve used the standard line hut and didn’t like having to bend over and really work at getting the line in the bucket. I’ve tried a couple different mats with a modicum of success but only when the wind is really light. Since my platform is oversized, I can move it to either side of my body depending on which direction I’m casting. I’ve also had it between my legs while I lean against the sissy bar when the water is bumpy. It is a big space hog but I’ll have one on every skiff I own.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sethsawyer said:


> View attachment 94798
> 
> Worth every penny. Once you get used to using it you will never want to be without it. Move around the boat....need to get out to wade....standing on the poling platform. No problem. I am amazed more people do not use them. Only downside it they do not look cool. You will hate it till you practice with it. I keep mine really low on my stripping side.


These have been used by guys up in the northeast fishing for Stripers in the surf for over 15 years. This one is by Linekurv and has slots in the tub for holding the rod while you change flys etc.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Collapsible laundry hamper with two layers of sport flooring, one on the outside bottom, one on the inside with 1/4" foam cylinders to keep the line from tangling. Glue the two layers together with the mesh bottom sandwiched between. It takes two layers to provide enough weight so it won't blow out of the boat when running with a rod in it. I know this for a fact. Line is stripped out ready to cast when you find the fish.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

R-Dub said:


> View attachment 95128
> If you come down to corpus, hit me up and we’ll go for a spin and you could try this little gizmo. It’s out of the way and allows a natural strip to the side.


X2 on R-dubs contraption. It's great on the skiff during windy conditions, and it hangs low enough to get a natural strip as opposed to the green waist basket I use. Also it sheds water much better than mine does in the surf.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

FlyBy said:


> Collapsible laundry hamper with two layers of sport flooring, one on the outside bottom, one on the inside with 1/4" foam cylinders to keep the line from tangling. Glue the two layers together with the mesh bottom sandwiched between. It takes two layers to provide enough weight so it won't blow out of the boat when running with a rod in it. I know this for a fact. Line is stripped out ready to cast when you find the fish.
> View attachment 95186
> View attachment 95188


I used to use that same setup with lead shot in a hose for weight, but in heavy winds I have had it blow out of the boat with my rod in it. I finally got a strip and feed and it is rock solid in the wind.


----------



## ERK (Mar 6, 2019)

I've had a Line Hut 2.0 for a few months and it is awesome! The ability to adjust the height is great. Very versatile. I especially like it for the waiting game during poon season. Having that adjustable height allows you to keep the rod within hands reach whether on a platform or on a flat surface. I've got a SUP too, and the adjustable Line Hut has made fly fishing from that platform wayyyyy more effective. I hate having to bend over to pick up the rod and risk taking my eyes off of the fish. Minimizes noise potential too. I am fairly new to the fly game, but don't see how line management could get much better.


----------



## Castman (Sep 22, 2019)

I use a rubber maid dish tub. Drilled holes in the bottom. Drill from outside in. You may have to knock down the burs. Don not leave any sharp burs. Use a wading belt to attached it to the stand. Cheap, easy to store.
I used a heated16 penny nail to melt the slots for the wading belt. If you cut the plastic it will fail down the road.


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

Matts:
I echo what ifsteve and ERK have said. I made the collapsible laundry basket, but it tilts when the wind kicks up plus it is not sturdy enough to hold my rod. I often fish solo and having the Carbon Marine 2.0 is the ticket, at least for me. I can place it on my platform next to me and have my rod ready to cast by placing the butt in one of the handle holes and my fly sitting next to it. That way I can pole easily and have my rod in the ready when I spot a fish. the only movement is to put my push pole in the pole caddy before I cast. The extra weight in the 2.0 holds it securely in place even in stiff wind. I do like the height adjustability as I can either use it on my casting platform or place on bow of my skiff next to platform if I wish. its a little pricey but worth it in my opinion. The only slight complaint, is I had the line mgt insert. They are long spikes and at times they tend to grab the line. been better if CM has used fatter and slicker stick up. That said, most of the time no issues. best part is if you need to run to a new spot, you can just pull the bucket off platform and go. no need to stow rod as it rides securely in the bucket. I was with a friend the other day offshore chasing dolphin, he liked it so much he said he was placing an order the next day. Best of luck in your decision.


----------

